# Powerhorse 7500 Inverter Thumbs Up



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

Super heavy arrives on a small pallet that’s attached to a bigger pallet.
Attach the wheels, battery, add oil and gas-good to go.

Runs the whole house with ease. Nice clean sine wave and super quiet.
50 amp receptacle.

We’ve run it 3 times - each a 24 hour blackout and got about 19 hours per tankful.
We’re the only home for blocks lit up at night.
Dead silent running - neighbors couldn’t hear it nor from the sidewalk out front. 

My take from lots of experience with these imported generators is the red fill level ring in the gas tank neck is there for an important reason.

Fill above it and you risk the generator sucking liquid down the tiny vapor evaporate line and ruining the vapor canister. Thus the generator will starve for air and not come off idle.

Replacement canisters near impossible to find.
Always turn the generators off when filling for the same reason.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Cool, I’ve been waiting for someone on here to buy one of these lol. I came very close before deciding to go with eu7000s

You have easy access to you natural gas supply. Have you considered going trifuel?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Cool, I’ve been waiting for someone on here to buy one of these lol. I came very close before deciding to go with eu7000s
> 
> You have easy access to you natural gas supply. Have you considered going trifuel?


Absolutely. Haven't found a tri fuel adaptor kit yet.
Plenty of room in their for an easy install.
During all the severe quakes the natural gas has remained on.

We've been getting Flex Alerts during extreme heat asking customers to reduce power consumption. I use those to exercise the generator and run the old gas out. It runs the washer and dryer, all the homes electronics the central heat if necessary and we have a swamp cooler so we don't have the excessive AMP draw with the central AC.
We keep over 100 gallons of gas on hand.

It was funny in the last blackout we ran the Christmas lights, living room big screen on and seen from the street while the entire neighborhood was dead dark for 2 square miles.. People driving by would slow down and gawk.
Off in the distance streets away we could hear someone running a Sledge Hammers of Satan construction block shaking generator to keep their refer hotted up.

One black out during COVID they shut the house off as the kids were doing their online school finals.
Our youngest wheeled out the Powerhorse, plugged it in as I instructed and they were back in virtual class.

Remember one thing: If you're out of power, the local gas stations are too so best to keep gas on hand.

Our telephone and internet and neighborhood cable is from a common panel over a mile away. ATT had a cheap-O generator keeping it powered up during the blackout but it ran outta gas in about 12 hours. Presence of mind, our youngest took 3 gallons down to it, filled it up and pulled the starter cord.


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Absolutely. Haven't found a tri fuel adaptor kit yet.
> Plenty of room in their for an easy install.
> During all the severe quakes the natural gas has remained on.
> 
> ...


This should be the correct US Carb kit. MSK3101 - MOTOR SNORKEL TRI-FUEL (Natural Gas, Propane, and Gasoline) Conversion Kit - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion. Per their tech Forum..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

@*Dive Bar Casanova*
"Off in the distance streets away we could hear someone running a Sledge Hammers of Satan construction block shaking generator to keep their refer hotted up. "
that is funny!! i love it!
I always thought they sounded like a heavy person on a bleacher passing wind......
the popping and missing would drive me to it! 

last BIG ice storm here i could hear one of those 3 blocks away over my little eu2200i genset...
the next door neighbor did not hear mine till he got 6 foot from it.
"ahh that is why you have power!"
I think he is going to pull the trigger on one this fall....
good gens sell them selves for sure!

yea the conversions from us carb work well.


----------

